# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Mira Meksi: Kemi pasur elitën tonë me gjak blu

## Xhuxhumaku

_Në ateljenë e krijimit në Mira Meksit, me romanin Porfida, Ballo në Versailles_

*Mira Meksi: Kemi pasur elitën tonë me gjak blu*


_Juli Kristafi_

_Nuk është thjesht një ballo, por një histori njerëzimi. Ajo zhvendoset sa në Versaille e sa në Tiranë, nga sallonet e fisnikëve në sallën e thjeshtë ku studentët duan të organizojnë një ballo si ato të filmave. Pastaj vjen ngjarja tronditëse e ambasadave në vitin 90, përmbysja e një regjimi dhe nisja e një kapitulli të ri. Të gjitha këto shkrimtarja dhe përkthyesja Mira Meksi i përmbledh në romanin e saj Porfida, Ballo në Versailles, i cili prej pak ditësh i është shtuar bibliotekës së letërsisë shqipe. Tek Porfida, personazhi i saj, është zonja e nderuar e mesjetës, qindra personazhe e njerëz anonimë e vetë autorja. Ka ngjarje reale, mister, jetë të fshehta nën diktaturë, parfume fisnikësh e vizita të fshehta të Bitëllsave të famshëm në Shqipëri._ 

Pse është balloja, elementi bosht i veprës dhe çfarë përfaqëson ajo për shoqërinë?
Po e nis me pjesën e dytë të pyetjes. Pothuaj përherë, pothuaj në të gjithë kohërat, balloja, ballot mondane, kanë qenë sfond i ngjarjeve më të rëndësishme shoqërore në Evropë, ndërsa në roman, balloja është një nocion i shumëfishtë. Së pari, është balloja që përgatisin studentët, protagonistët e këtij rrëfimi, të cilët nisen nga ideja se nëse ia dalin të organizojnë një ballo si ato të qëmotshmet të filmave, një ngjarje shumë e madhe shoqërore do të ndodhë në vendin e tyre, pra në Shqipërinë e paraviteve 90, ndoshta një përmbysje regjimi. Ata e mendojnë këtë, e dëshirojnë dhe mundohen për ta organizuar ballon. Nga ana tjetër, është balloja e madhe e mijëvjeçarit që bëhet në Versailles, e cila ka si pjesëmarrës fisnikët e Evropës, pinjollët e familjeve të fisnikërisë evropiane dhe që bëhet me një qëllim të përcaktuar, i cili bart një kumt sipëran, yshtjen e të keqes së vitit zero, profecisë së Nostradamusit për shkatërrimin e Evropës. 
Pra është një ballo që pratikisht do të shpëtojë Evropën. Si tek Frosina e Janinës, sërish personazh kryesor është një grua. Pse ndodh kështu dhe çështë ky emër i rrallë, Porfida?
Me sa duket, e shoh botën jo vetem si individ por edhe si grua. Në këtë kuptim ska si të jetë ndryshe personazhi im kryesor. Megjithatë nuk është kaq e prerë, mendoj se jam pak në çdo personazh. Porfida është emër i rrallë, por emër vërtet i ndritur në
historinë e shqiptarëve, siç e kam hasur në memuaret e Gjon Muzakës, despotit të Epirit. Është Porfida Komneni ose Komneniata që ka qenë një zonjë shumë e
nderuar dhe që rrinte si damë e parë në krah të mbretëreshës së Kostandinopojës në Mesjetë. 
Sa biografi tuajën mbart historia e Porfidës, pavarësisht se thoni se nuk jeni vetë Porfida? 
Ka shumë, sigurisht, por jo vetëm nga jeta ime personale. Ndodhemi në një realitet ku ka shumë personazhe, shumë ngjarje ku marrim dhe japim. Një vepër është si oqeani që mbledh rryma, lumenj, përrenj deri dhe rrëkeza uji. Ka copëza nga jeta ime, ka grimca nga biografia e miqve te mi, ose ka thjesht rrëfenja që kam dëgjuar apo dhe përjetuar nëpërmjet të tjerëve. Nga ana tjetër, ka edhe thjesht imagjinatë, realitete të ndryshëm nga ky i përditshmi. Një parfum, pikërisht parfumi që ndodhet mbi tavolinë, është në zanafillë të këtij romani.
Në roman, ju përshkruani me nota pothuaj të gëzueshme jetën e fshehtë që mundoheshin njerëzit të ndërtonin në diktaturë. A ekzistonte vërtet kjo jetë dhe a kishte lumturi?
Shiko, po të flasim nocionalisht për lumturinë, lumturinë thuhet që Dante edhe në ferr e gjen. Lumturia, sigurisht, nuk është një gjendje e vazhdueshme, janë momente, grimca jete. Është e vërtetë që edhe në ato kohëra izolimi, në kohërat ku liria e njeriut ishte gati e mohuar, kur shpikeshin lloj - lloj gjërash që nga aksionet e zboret e puna vullnetare të dielave për ta kufizuar skajshëm kohën e lirë të njerëzve, për tu argëtuar ishte gjetur një modus vivendi tjetër, po e quaj jeta undergraund, jeta e dyfishtë, jeta e fshehtë që bënin njerëzit. Mundoheshin, sigurisht, harxhonin shumë energji, por ia dilnin të argetoheshin disi apo të bënin gjërat që dëshironin. Më kujtohen jo vetëm darkat në rreth të ngushtë të prindërve të mi me miqtë e tyre ku flitej për Fromin e ndaluar, por di tju them edhe për darkat me miqtë e mi ku qarkullonin libra të ndaluar dhe dëgjohej muzikë po e ndaluar. Ndërkohë që pëshpëritej për vende të fshehta dansi e për mësime të tangos nën ritmin e Cumparsita-s apo të Adios Muchachos dhe gjer për shtëpitë e fshehta të dashurisë së lirë. Me një fjalë, edhe asokohe, kur kaluam rininë e parë, dashurinë e parë, ku miqësia kishte një kuptim ku e ku më sublim se sot, kishte lumturi, pa dyshim.
Tek romani Porfida, kam hasur disa detaje si për shembull ardhja e Beatles-ave në Shqipëri apo parfumi Esat Pashë Toptanit
Për parfumin e Esad Pashës, po ka ekzistuar vërtet sepse në arkivin e shtetit ka dokumenta që flasin për të, madje unë së pari në një gazetë tonën e kam lexuar. Ky parfum, është prodhuar më 1920 në Paris nga Fernand Nonza, prodhues i famshëm francez i parfumeve artistike. Me rastin e daljes në treg të parfumit, u shkrua edhe për historinë e formulës 500-vjeçare të tij, e cila vinte nga Karl Topia, paraardhesi i Esad
Pashës. Ky i fundit ia autorizoi për ta prodhuar me dekret qeveritar Fernand Nonza-së. Parfumi shoqërohej dhe me një poezi e cila gjendet e përkthyer nga unë në roman. Kjo është reale. Sa për Beatles-at kam dëgjuar se në 67-68, ata kanë qenë vetëm një natë në Shqipëri dhe kanë fjetur në hotel Adriatik në Durrës. Nuk dihet asgjë tjetër e saktë. Porse letërsia ka të drejtë të bëjë investigimet e veta, e rëndësishme aty është një artificë letrare që i vendos djemtë e famshëm të popit në dy momente shumë të rëndësishme: ata, që në kulm të famës, priteshin kudo nga mijëra fansa (psh asokohe në aeroportin e Parisit u pritën nga 10.000 fansa) arrijnë të përjetojnë në aeroportin e Rinasit (ndërkohë që avioni i tyre bën një ulje të detyruar nga koha e keqe) ndjenjën se janë njerëzit më anonimë të universit, apo përjetimin tjetër halucinant, që në vendin më të izoluar të botës, ku muzika e tyre është e ndaluar, gjejnë një vajzë të thjeshtë kamariere në hotelin ku kalojnë natën e fatkeqësisë, e cila njeh përmendësh këngët e tyre, edhe kur ato nuk figuronin në palmareset e botës.
Ju e përmendët edhe më parë kabbala-n, çështë ajo dhe çfarë do të thotë strukturim kabbalistik i romanit? 
Kabbala është një filozofi dhe një praktikë 4 mijë vjeçare, është tradita shpirtërore hebraike, është një mendim, përsiatje, një mistikë, vizion i pafund dhe tërësor që afron njeriun me universalen dhe hyjnoren. Flitet shumë për vetitë shërimtare të kabbala-s në kuptimin shpirtëror të fjalës, të zgjidhjes së atyre nyjeve që krijohen brenda nesh, të ndarjes së fizikes nga shpirtërorja, të njëjtësimit tonë me hyjnoren, çka arrihet nëpërmjet disa fjalimeve metafizike dhe disa formulave të tjera kabalistike. Megjithatë, ajo që kam trajtuar unë në këtë roman është kabbala si luftë kundër harresës dhe si triumf i kujtesës, dhe kjo është shumë e rëndësishme. Strukturim kabbalistik i romanit në formë do të thotë që romani është i ndërtuar siç janë të ndërtuara petihtat e kabbala-s: zanafillohet me një skenë, e cila hapet si petalet e trëndafilit në të tjera skena të ndryshme nga e para, në mënyrë labirintike, për tu kthyer më në fund te skena e parë, e cila qëndron në një shkallë më sipër.
A mund të jetë çmendina metaforë e lirisë së individit?
E vërtetë. Është ca e çuditshme të bashkosh këto dy nocione, çmendinë dhe lirinë, por mos harroni që bëhet fjalë për një kohë kur ishte e kufizuar, pothuaj e mohuar liria e njeriut; kështu që idengulitja ime në atë kohë ka qenë se i vetmi vend ku njeriu mund të ishte i lirë, në kutimin e shfaqjes së mendimit, ishte, pa dyshim çmendina, për një të çmendur të rremë. Dhe çmendina ime e qytetit të detit drejtohej nga një tjetër kabbalist, dr. Aron S., i cili përdorte me shumë sukses vetitë shërimtare të kabbala-s, jo vetëm për të çmendurit e vërtetë, por edhe për ata që i mbyllte atje shkelja e ideologjisë ekzistuese. Personazhet e mi të çmendinës jetojnë secili kohën e mëvetësishme që ska lidhje me kohën e kohëmatësve, por atë kohë që konceptohet si një energji kozmike. Dhe kjo është metafora e lirisë sipas meje.
Për herë të parë në letërsinë shqipe shkruhet për eksodin e viteve 90, dhe kjo lidhet me një pasqyrim. Cili është ky pasqyrim, dhe a ngjallte frikë për shqiptarët hapja e dyerve të botës së madhe, siç e keni shprehur edhe në roman?
Ikja nëpërmjet ambasadave është padyshim një nga ngjarjet më të rëndësishme të pasviteve 90. Pasqyrimi për të cilin unë flas aty është ngjarja e ngujimit të familjes Popa në ambasadën italiane dhe që u kthye në legjendë. Përfytyroni, në një vend kaq të mbyllur siç qe ky yni, e vetmja portë, si të thuash, një Sesam hapu ishin pikërisht ambasadat e huaja në vend, të cilat ndonëse ishin në tokën tonë, qenë një tokëz më vete me lirinë. Madje edhe personazhet e mi që kërkojnë të arratisen pasi marrin ftesa për të shkuar në ballon në Versailles si pinjollë të gjakut blu të shqiptarëve, gjejnë përsëri këtë rrugë, ambasadën, si të vetmen portë nga mund të shkohet në botën e madhe. Ajo që ndodhi me ambasadat dhe që, në roman, paraqitet si imitimi i ngjarjes së Popajve, ishte vërtet e paimagjinueshme: gjer dhe makina plehërash, autobusë e kamionë rrëzuan muret për të hyrë brenda. Sa për frikën nga bota e madhe, nga bota tjetër, këtë mbaj mend që e kam marrë nga një ndodhi reale në orën e përkthimit në fakultet, ashtu siç është përshkruar në roman, kur një nga shokët e klasës pyeti, nëse do të na pranonte bota e madhe kur të hapej më në fund edhe kjo porta jonë. Praktikisht edhe vetë e kam ndier këtë frikë, këtë trysni, se si do të gjendeshim pas 50 vjetësh të izoluar në prag të botës së madhe. Eshtë gjithmonë frika nëse do të të pranojë tjetri, dhe kjo është e njohur edhe filozofikisht.
E përmendët edhe më lart, megjithatë çpeshë zë tradita në romanin tuaj?
Një peshë të madhe. E para është kujtesa e trashëguar gjenetikisht si pjesë e kujtesës universale, por, më e plotë akoma, tradita përfaqësohet nga gjyshi dhe lidhja e Porfidës me gjyshin, me traditën, është dhe fejesa e tyre, bashkë me unazën e familjes që Porfida e vogël mban të varur në qafë. E mbi të gjitha, amaneti i gjyshit, ngulitja mirë në kujtesën e vajzës e një kronike të stërlashtë: bëhet fjalë për shekullin e 14, për një ballo të stërmadhe, dhënë në Paris nga Karli i VI, e cila përfundoi tragjikisht, u dogjën të gjithë të ftuarit, andaj u quajt Balloja e të Zjarrtëve dhe, në të cilën, mendohet se kanë marrë pjesë edhe paraardhës të ndritur të familjes së Porfidës. Dhe familje fisnike e me emër shqiptare njihen që në 1200-n. Por, në roman, tradita është edhe plaka Sare, e cila, përsëri me gjuhë kabalistike, që është gjuha e simbolit dhe metaforës, flet për këtë traditë edhe e shpall përpara Porfidës, rëndësinë e kombit dhe të gjakut blu për ekzistencën e vetë kombit.
Si është ky mekanizmi i krijimit të vetë ëngjëllit tonë?
Shiko, këtu ka diçka autobiografike. Kur kam qenë e vogël, pastaj e zbulova që ishte edhe kjo kabalistike, sepse gjyshi im merrej shumë me mistikën hebraike, ai më tregonte që ne njerëzit mund ta krijojmë vetë ëngjëllin tonë. Shpesh themi kam ëngjëllin tim mbrojtes, ky ëngjëll, sipas tim gjyshi, nuk shpiket nuk vjen së lartmi, por e krijojmë ne vetë me veprimet e mira që bëjmë me aksionet tona bujare. Pra krijojmë një kredi mirësie, e cila pastaj punon për ne dhe na sjell mirësi. Kjo është ideja e krijimit të vetë ëngjëllit tonë.


09/07/2006
KATEGORIA: Kulture.SHEKULLI.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Klosi ose Komisari i letrave të arratisura*


_Mira Meksi_

Po të më kish pyetur autorja para se të thurte romanin, do ti kisha sugjeruar të mbante një linjë të vetme dashurie nga fillimi në fund, ashtu të thjeshtë siç është natyra nga vetë dashuria, pa agjë tjetër, pa fisnikëri mesjetare, çmendina diktature, ballo në bregdet me Vrionët e gjithë dokërrshumtat e tjera. Ardian Klosi ka shkruar këtë fjali të çuditshme të dielën në gazetën Shekulli, në fund të një shkrimi denigures për librin Porfida, një ballo në Versajë. Perceptimi që vjen pas leximit të tekstit të Klosit, duket se është përmbledhur pikërisht në paragrafin e fundit. Pasi e lexon shkrimin e Klosit del në përfundimin se autorja e ka hak të linçohet për zgjedhjen e subjektit, për linjat e shumta që mban në roman, për mënyrën si e paraqet fisnikërinë e dikurshme shqiptare, për formën stilistikore që ka përdorur, pasi ka bërë mëkatin e madh: nuk ja ka dhënë dorëshkrimin Ardian Klosit që ti japë lejen e posaçme të botimit. Dhe për shkak të këtij gabimi të rëndë, i duhet të paguajë haraç plot katër faqe format me sharje dhe akuza nga më të habitshmet. Por a është vallë vetëm deliri dhe vaniteti i Ardian Klosit shkaku i reagimit të tij pasionant dhe syerrët nga inati egocentrik? A është ky, nga ana tjetër, një paralajmërim i qartë për gjithë shkrimtarët shqiptarë që përpara se të botojnë veprat e tyre tia paraqesin përpara Klosit, për të shmangur faqe të mbushura me sharje, shpifje, denigrime dhe teza historiko-politike me gropa të mëdha që nuk rrinë dot në këmbë? Ka shumë pak gjasa që të jenë vetëm këto dy arsye, sepse në rast se do ishin të vetmet, problemi do të ishte tashmë i zgjidhur: autorët do të vraponin paskëtaj drejt Ardian Klosit, do merrnin bekimin e tij dhe do shmangnin sulmet personalo-politiko-historiko-sociologjike pas një kafeje me personazhin Klosi. Diçka tjetër duket se shoqëron shkruesin e teksteve për çdo gjë dhe për gjithçka të kolonave të zeza në gazetat shqiptare. 
Shumë prej atyre që e marrin seriozisht Ardian Klosin dhe shqetësohen prej teksteve të tij, ngulin këmbë në një hipotezë që duket shumë larg realitetit. Sipas tyre, Ardiani është një personazh që ka për profesion bredhjen nëpër periferitë e Shqipërisë me një aparat Nikon në qafë, për të fiksuar gropa dhe shkatërrime, lypësa romë e gomerë mbi të cilët udhëtojnë fshatarë të këputur, makina të vjedhura, sofra me bukë misri e qepë të thata, qyqarë të ngujuar pas hakmarrjesh për një vijë uji, mitingashë me trastën e vezëve dhe domateve nën sqetull. Por edhe ndërtime luksoze në kontrast me bregdetin e trashëguar socialist. Thonë se ai fikson gjeste të udhëheqësve politikë që i paraqesin sa më qesharakë ose në poza gjysmë histerie për ti përafruar me diktatorët e shekullit të njëzetë, protesta të ndonjë dyzine rioshësh të veshur me Armani e Dolce & Gabbana që celuloidi i tij i jep si protestues të shkatërrimit të ambientit shqiptar. Po sipas atyre që e marrin seriozisht, Ardian Klosi është një personazh që shkruan rreshta pa fund se shqiptarët herët a vonë do të konfliktohen për Allahun në dëm të Krishtit, që udhëhiqen prej mafiozësh dhe fashistësh, që kot e kanë që kanë përkrahur Koalicionin kundër të Keqes, pasi Bushi është një imperialist dhe lufta në Irak një padrejtësi, që gjaku i shqiptarëve është bastarduar prej hordhive që kanë shkelur në vend, që qytetarët e vendit të tij i përkasin dorës së tretë, që Kosova dhe Shqipëria janë larg aq sa nata me ditën, që këtu nuk ka as politikë, as shkenca e as kulturë, që vetëm Martin Camaj mund të kalojë kufirin, që të tjerët janë nul, janë hiç, janë antivlerë. Pra këta që e marrin seriozisht Ardian Klosin besojnë se ai bën çështë e mundur me aparatin dhe kompjuterin e tij që ta paraqesë Shqipërinë në Perëndim si një fatkeqësi, si një vend pa njerëz urbanë, të mbytur nga injoranca, padija, urrejtja, gjaku i bastarduar dhe, që në këto kushte, ëndrra e integrimit në familjen evropiane duhet mbytur se nuk ka asnjë pikë kuptimi. Pikërisht këta që e marrin seriozisht Ardian Klosin besojnë se në këtë mënyrë ai (Ardiani), arrin të ketë të ardhurat e veta për të jetuar, pasi këmbëngulin se jo vetëm punët që duhet të kryejë si shkak i shkollimit të tij, por edhe ato që ja ofron herë pas here me bujari Edi Rama, nuk arrin ti çojë në fund dhe herët a vonë duhet ti braktisë. Madje këta që e marrin seriozisht Ardian Klosin, bëjnë bê e rrufe se ai në Gjermani nuk paraqitet kurrë si shqiptar, por si një gjerman pacifist dhe ambientalist, modeli më i pëlqyer që prej 60 vjetësh në atë vend tashmë pa probleme për Evropën. Por që në krye të herës këta që e marrin seriozisht Ardianin, gabojnë shumë rëndë. Argumentet se pse, ja u ka shkruar vetë Klosi, në tekstin e të dielës në gazetën Shekulli me titull Ballo mbi tryezë:
Si mund tu mbajtka për një gjë kaq të mirë gjaku blu, ca më shumë ai i dyshimti shqiptarJo pse nuk kam respekt për kulturën e hollë që zotërojnë shumë fisnikë brez pas brezi, por pse fisnikëria sot shumë nuk ka çti thotë botës, aq më pak kjo fisnikëria jonë e llokoçitur, holluar, bastarduar kaq herë me saraçenë, avarë e osmanllinjE më anë tjetër janë bash ata fisnikë mesjetarë që kanë lënë në regjistrat e historisë krime nga më të llahtarshmet-mjaft të lexoni Shekspirin: ndaj dhe ishte aq e llahtarshme hakmarrja e plebit pas marrjes së Bastijës më 1789. 
Ky është pikërisht pasazh i shkruar më 23 korrik 2006 nga Ardian Klosi, paçka se duket si paragraf i shkëputur nga tekstet e historisë apo leximit së klasave 8-vjeçare të vitit 1986. Për herë të parë kaq qartë Ardian Klosi bën me dije pse nuk duhet marrë seriozisht. Ora e tij ka mbetur të paktën 20 vjet më parë, kur gjaku i kuq flakë tregohej si superior ndaj atij me ngjyrë blu, - të përmbysurit, reaksionarit, kulakut, borgjezit. Fisnikët e blu-së e kishin humbur davanë përballë komandantëve flakëtëkuq, fshatarëve që mbërthyen dyfekët me gjalmë në Skrapar dhe Salari, në Martanesh dhe Dibër e në të gjithë Shqipërinë në verën e 44-ës. Koha e plebenjve të aristokratizuar me xhipa kinezë BÇ, me pantallona terital, me citatet e Marksit për Shekspirin dhe shëmbjen e Bastijës, pavarësisht se vjen aktuale në tekstin e Klosit, në vitin 2006 të shkakton vetëm të qeshura. Ky kalorës i vrerosur dhe i vetmuar, që kërkon gjakun e kuq zjarr tamam si në shpjegimin e Marksit për atë që ndodhi dyqind e ca vjet më parë me Barazinë, Vëllazërinë dhe Lirinë, i jep turr kalit të tij ideologjik njësoj si atëherë, kur komandatët jepnin lejet e botimit. Ai (Ardiani) shkruan: Ja çfarë nuk duhet të lexoni këtë verë, të dashur lexues. Ose, nëse keni zët njeri dhe nuk ja thoni dot, dhurojini romanin Porfida Ndaj shkakton kaq shumë humor. Duket si Komisar i Kuq, nga ata që merrnin ato pak botime që ju kishin shpëtuar kontrollit të rreptë të ideologjisë, për ti hedhur me vrap në stufat kineze me vajguri. Që të shkrumboheshin, të zhdukeshin, të mos infektonin shqiptarët me asgjë tjetër veç fillit ideologjik. Sigurisht që ndoshta i vjen dhe keq që në një libër përmenden dhe çmendinat e diktaturës apo mënxyrat e një sistemi që sollën nga malet komisarët. Sipas tij libri duhej shkruar  pa çmendina diktature
I gjithë teksti i Ardianit ka këtë qëllim: Kumton se gjaku blu është një blasfemi për shqiptarët gjakkuq dhe plebenj sipas tij, kërkon të çensurojë romanet para botimit të më kishte pyetur autorja para se të thurte romanin, si dhe bën thirrje për turrë drush, ndalim-qarkullimi të veprësJa çfarë nuk duhet të lexoni këtë verë. Përfundimisht Ardian Klosi nuk duhet marrë seriozisht. Megjithë përpjekjet e tij me aparatin Nikon dhe kompjuterin e blerë në Gjermani, tashmë i përket një kohe tjetër: asaj të cilën shqiptarët e lanë në vitin 1990 pas bashkë me komisarët, gjakun flakë të kuq, plebenjtë e BÇ-ve dhe djegien e librave në stufat e ideologjisë kineze.




25/07/2006
KATEGORIA: Kulture.Shekulli.

----------


## [Perla]

Porfida, një ballo në Versajë, romani i shkrimtares Mira Meksi botohet në Francë nga një prej shtëpive botuese më eminente atje, Editions Baudelaire. I botuar në versionin shqip nga Ideart, romani i shkrimtares shqiptare ka zgjuar interes nga shtëpia botuese franceze, e cila ka matur edhe suksesin që ky roman ka pasur në shtëpi. Një këndvështrim i ndryshëm i kohës së diktaturës ku ka dritë jeshile në fund të tunelit nuk ka qenë pa peshë në motivimet e botimit të këtij romani. 

Romani është përkthyer në frëngjisht nga Alketa Spahiu, por që i parë tërësisht nga autorja, ka vlerën autentike të origjinalit shqip. Botuesi i Ideart, Arian Leka, na rrëfen se si u arrit deri në këtë projekt kaq ambicioz në botimin e plotë të Porfidës nga një prej shtëpive botuese më prestigjioze në Francë, ku minimalisht botohen rreth 5 mijë tituj në muaj. "Është nga edicionet e suksesshme franceze të shtëpisë botuese Baudelaire me qendrën në Lion, e cila ka botuar librin Porfida të autores sonë Mira Meksi, që nuk është një surprizë për ne, pasi dhe në Shqipëri ka njohur suksesin maksimal. Ka njohur botime, ka njohur ribotime, ka njohur tekste, ka hapur polemika, ka ngjallur polemika mbi atë se si autorja e sheh botën shqiptare, mbi atë që bota shqiptare i ofron botës së huaj, lexuesit të huaj", - rrëfen Arian Leka, botues i Ideart. 

Romani i cili ka njohur botime dhe ribotime por edhe polemika në shtypin shqiptar sjell një Shqipëri totalitare, të mbyllur në vetvete, e cila ngjan si një çmendinë; ndërkohë që çmendina e vërtetë që mban brenda elementët më të rrezikshëm për stabilitetin politik të vendit, kthehet në një paradhomë të çuditshme që përgatit rininë e botës së lirë, në hullinë e një parfumi. 

Mira Meksi përshkruan në sfond historik absurditetin e diktaturës dhe qëndresën ndaj çdo lloj tjetërsimi, në sajë të kulturës dhe përvetësimit të shkrimeve kabalistike. 

Në 1995, Mira Meksi ka fituar çmimin e Radio France International mbi tregimin e pabotuar në kuadrin e frankofonisë me tregimin "Gërshërët", si edhe çmimin e festivalit të Saint Quentin (Sen Kentinit). Në 1998 merr pjesë në aktivitetin e organizuar në Francë, Bukuroshet e huaja, kushtuar letërsisë shqiptare të kohës, si shkrimtare përfaqësuese. Në 1996 botohet në Francë antologjia e tregimit të shkurtër Filli i Arianës, ku përfshihet edhe krijimtaria e Mira Meksit. Ndërkaq përkthyesja Alketa Spahiu mban titullin doktor i universitetit Paris-Sorbonë në letërsi të krahasuar dhe si studiuese dhe kritike e krijimtarisë së Ismail Kadaresë merr pjesë në konferenca shkencore ndërkombëtare. Libri i saj studimor, Kadare: Stil dhe strukturë ose epika në stil, del së shpejti në Paris. 

Në vigjilje të këtij fundmijëvjeçari, Shqipëria totalitare, e mbyllur në vetvete, ngjan si një çmendinë; ndërkohë që çmendina e vërtetë që mban brenda elementët më të rrezikshëm për stabilitetin politik të vendit, kthehet në një paradhomë të çuditshme që përgatit rininë e botës së lirë, në hullinë e një parfumi, - shkruhet në pasthënien e librit mbi kopertinë. 

_
Standard_

----------

